# Run free in the mountains Seren bach



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Today I have said a very sad farewell to one of my oldies - this photo was taken when she was a youngster, Seren was a wonderful companion to my DH walking the hills, she never really liked the showing lark and so was a good mum to her puppies and walked many many mountains in Wales with the OH probably doing about 3 times the mileage that he used to do.

RIP Seri Sox 21/07/2000 - 21/05/2012


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

RIP beautiful girl. Such a lovely name too.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry Tashi  Run free at the bridge beautiful Seren xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry Tashi 
Run free gorgeous Seren xxxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

R.I.P Seren, such a beautiful girl 

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Run free at the bridge Seren Bach - there will be many that have gone before you waiting to welcome you.

Sending you a cuddle (((((tashi)))))
DT


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Seren is a stunning dog Tashi and I am so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to her....

Lots of hugs to you and your hubby....xxxxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

run free beautiful girl.
you will be so missed,
michelle x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry, run free over those mountains Seren xxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so sorry Hun 

Run free beautiful Seren
xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a real beauty, look at that expression! I bet she melted a lot of hearts in her 12 years 

Run free lovely Seren, may your spirit play happily in the valleys and hills you loved x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Tashie x, shes was a beauty.

run free lovely Seren xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a stunning girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Run free beautiful Seren.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. RIP lovely Seren xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on your sad loss of Seren.
Hope her memories will help you through.

R.I.P Seren and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, sweet dreams sweet girly x


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

its hard losing a friend.thinking of you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope your OH is ok.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace Seren.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Hope your OH is ok.


He is devastated  he is going to start walking the young welsh this weekend but she is NEVER going to live up to Seren. Seren started walking with him at then tender age of 6 months and walked many many miles with both him and sometimes with the infantry lads that he took out !! Now got to find something apt to mark her spot in the garden, we have 'golden dreams' and 'twice in a blue moon' for the golden boys but looking to find something for her.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Seren xxx

Run free lass in those hills and mountains that you love xxx


----------

